# Fast pulse after TT



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

What the heck, I did a few passes with the mower today, pulse went to 124. Just swept and swiffered my kitchen....pulse 134. I am almost 6 weeks past TT and have this. Yet most of the time I have no energy....grrrrr


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't had a TT , but that happened to me a couple of weeks ago when I mowed my lawn. Felt like I was beating as fast as I was in the Dr's office. I went inside sat down for a min and my pulse was 136. I rested some until my pulse came down finished mowing and it did the same thing to 124. Have never had it happen before while mowing, and not that high.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> What the heck, I did a few passes with the mower today, pulse went to 124. Just swept and swiffered my kitchen....pulse 134. I am almost 6 weeks past TT and have this. Yet most of the time I have no energy....grrrrr


What are your latest labs?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovlkn, I will be getting new labs on Wednesday after my doctors appt. I just don't understand it. I guess I just figured that once my thyroid was gone, I wouldn't have a pulse like that ever again. I'm on 137 levo, haven't needed any of the med for my heart rate since surgery (sorry, my brain is so foggy I can't think of the name of it) I'm having an awful time with my memory too. I start talking and can't remember the words I need to finish my sentence. Other than what happened today, my energy level is at 0. I am getting frustrated! Can't wait to talk to the doctor on Wed. I keep wondering if it's actually my heart that is having a problem...makes me worry. I know I have a heart murmur, I've had it since I was a baby. My appt. before I had TT, the endo wouldn't let me leave without a ....arghhh....a heart thingy where they hook you up...(this is terrible, I can't remember that either) and then he said I could go. Makes me wonder if there is more to this. Oh...I think it was an EKG?


----------

